# enfermera



## Enfermera (Oct 15, 2014)

Introduction: Just joined the forum. 

I am a retired nurse from the Okanagan in BC Canada. Since I retired I have been travelling alone ( husband not retired yet) and have visited Costa Rica and Nicaragua on my own. Loved them both. In Nicaragua I stayed with host families associated with Spanish schools. A great way to travel. 

Now I am going it alone and renting a small beach house in the middle of nowhere so to speak, near Telchak Puerto. I will stay 4 months to get a feel for the area east and west of Progresso communities. I prefer smaller towns where it is possible to get to know people. 


I arrive Dec 9th in Cancun. I will be on my own until my Husband arrives in February, but will have some friends visit while I am there I hope. 

Car rental is out of the question for a 4 mo stay, so I will need to use local transport. 

I would like to hear from locals, especially those near Telchaklane:lane:
I am looking for info on ease and options for local travel to shop in Telchak and occasionally big shopping in Progresso. Perhaps I could be included in planned shopping treks or outings planned by locals. 

. I will be coming from the Okanagan in BC Canada. Anyone need anything brought from area?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Between Telchak Puerto, Cancun and the Okanagan .... unsure where you are or are headed


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sparks said:


> Between Telchak Puerto, Cancun and the Okanagan .... unsure where you are or are headed


First of all, welcome to the forum, enfermera.

Okanagan is an area in the interior of Britsh Columbia, with a beautiful lake and well known as a fruit growing region. The major city in the region is Kelowna.
Okanagan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It seems from the OP's post she is flying into Cancun, then from there heading west over the peninsula to Telchak.


----------



## Enfermera (Oct 15, 2014)

*Telchak Puerto*



sparks said:


> Between Telchak Puerto, Cancun and the Okanagan .... unsure where you are or are headed




Will be going to and from Telchak Puerto and Progresso.


----------

